# Darned Weeds..What is this?



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been dealing with these weeds for a couple of years now. I have tried roundup etc. with no success. 
They are frost resistant apparently, as we have had hard freezes here this past week, they don't mind rain or drought. 
I am getting tired of the pull and pray method. Any ideas on how to get rid of this menace? See pics...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

looks like a breed of mint/spearmint.

any smell to it if you crush up some leaves?

Mints can be very hard to get rid of.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

griz said:


> Mints can be very hard to get rid of.


Drink more Mojito's and they go away fairly quickly. As does the rum! :jester:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Purple dead nettle.

I have the same thing...on the edges of my garden.









http://hoosiergardener.com/?p=6208


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

metsulfuron or trifloxysulfuron-sodium


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

tgeb said:


> I have been dealing with these weeds for a couple of years now. I have tried roundup etc. with no success.
> They are frost resistant apparently, as we have had hard freezes here this past week, they don't mind rain or drought.
> I am getting tired of the pull and pray method. Any ideas on how to get rid of this menace? See pics...


Try PICKLING VINEGAR. What ever you do do not try tilling it in, you would only get thousands more plants! You can also try a black plastic tarp over it for a season. If all else fails, there is "Round Up".


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

how about mowing it down and take an asphalt torch to it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Give it a taste.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It looks kind of cool and relatively organized. I'd stick something ornamental in there and sell the mower.

or "install" (art lingo) the mower in there sans engine, some coffee cans , and a defunct washing machine to complete the effect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

One of the things it said about it is grass is stronger than that weed. So if you can strengthen your lawn it'll eventually crowd it out.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

griz said:


> looks like a breed of mint/spearmint.
> 
> any smell to it if you crush up some leaves?
> 
> Mints can be very hard to get rid of.


Definitely not mint of any kind, I would keep mint. 



Robie said:


> Purple dead nettle.
> 
> I have the same thing...on the edges of my garden.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that certainly is it, I pulled a few bushels of this from my flower beds this weekend.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

tgeb said:


> Thanks, that certainly is it, I pulled a few bushels of this from my flower beds this weekend.


Freaking birds...  :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Rock Salt


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 19, 2018)

I use a 2 ounce / gallon mix of 41% Glyphosate (the active ingredient in Monsanto's Round-up) which is basically "spray and forget" strength but the thing about Gly is it only lasts about 30 days. In my world weeds will be weeds and that means it is an ongoing thing, the few things that exist to make them go away for a long time are generally not the most popular but there is anti-weed fabric, otherwise I just spray every time I mow... I keep the mix in a hand held 1 to 1.5 gallon sprayer.

Other notes:
If you look for products containing the active ingredient of the name brand product you're used to buying you can find aftermarket brands usually for considerable discount. Glyphosate is the active ingredient in Round-up much like Ibuprofen is the active ingredient in Motrin, as always cutting costs is at the forefront of these never-ending battles.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Dry it, roll it, smoke it, see if you catch a buzz :laughing: Maybe you discovered something new.:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

greg24k said:


> Dry it, roll it, smoke it, see if you catch a buzz :laughing: Maybe you discovered something new.:thumbsup:


No thanks. I'll ship some up to you, and you can let me know how you like it. :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My little grand-niece would have it all picked, brought into the house for Mommy to put into vases....:laughing:

I'm constantly pulling dead dandelions out of my pockets she has given me to take home.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

The truth is, I only use Round Up for Japanese Knot Weed because not controlling that stuff can destroy your house, REALLY! That Glyphosate is really nasty stuff to be using much of. It is under lock and key as a controlled substance here in Ontario Canada. (As are all week killers)

The thing you need to do is TORCH IT as it goes to seed. The weed killers will kill the first generation but the seeds live on and it is the exponential seed growths that cause the spread. Pull what you can and put a small bonfire over the area in the fall after all seeds are dropped.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

2-4-D will kill it, available at most farm stores.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

the biggest problem ( if those are your pics) is letting the weed get to "seed".... you gotta knock'em down sooner and more often.... eventually, less seed = less weeds


----------

